# Fix for a stuck chuck



## Shotgun (Aug 5, 2022)

Getting this backplate off involved a hole through the spindle extension, a couple 4 ft bars, an engine lift, and a 10lb sledge hammer.
The fix was a 1/8" cut with a boring bar.









						Sticking Chuck Fix
					

In a previous video (https://rumble.com/v1839zg-had-some-luck-with-the-stuck-chuck.html) I demonstrated how I got a chuck that was stuck on a threaded spindle to let go. In this video, I demonstrate t




					rumble.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 6, 2022)

Thanks for the thread . It reminded me that I have a chuck soaking downstairs . ( for 3 months now )


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 6, 2022)

The sure fire way to get the chuck off every time. Cut a thread from the spindle out as the last operation on an expensive critical part.


----------



## Shotgun (Aug 7, 2022)

Flyinfool said:


> The sure fire way to get the chuck off every time. Cut a thread from the spindle out as the last operation on an expensive critical part.


I mentioned that as a less desirable option in the video.  Or, did I cut that part out.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 7, 2022)

This isn't a common way that chucks get stuck.  That backplate was either poorly threaded, or from another machine.  The most common reason for getting a chuck stuck is dirt (swarf or dust) in the threads and _STILL _threading it on.  

To prevent a stuck chuck:
1)  Clean both the spindle and the backplate threads.  If you feel anything but a smooth mating of the two when mounting, remove and CLEAN AGAIN!
2)  Use oil on the spindle just prior to mounting.
3)  Cut a washer out of wax paper or parchment paper that fits between the end of the backplate and the spindle shoulder.  This helps release the backplate from the spindle when it comes time to remove the chuck.


----------



## Shotgun (Aug 7, 2022)

Just for fun, I added a thin film of anti-seize to the spindle nose.


----------

